# Do rabbit's fur change colour?



## Miniloplover (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a blue fox mini lop whos about 14/15 weeks now and shes started to get a little black sqaure on her forehead. (Well its like a thick U shape of black) My other mini lop whos a black otter has also started to get more gingery bits. 
So basically is it normal for rabbits to change colour? 

Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 25, 2011)

My guys started to change colour a bit around that age. Their just getting in their adult colour/fur. Normal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2011)

Some have changed a little and others haven't.


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2011)

Once a student of mine who has a daughter told me their rabbit died but he didn't want to tell his daughter about it, so he brought home another rabbit and pretended that was the same. The girl (10 years old) noticed that the color wasn't the same and he told her that rabbits change color...
I don't know if they really do, but after he told me that story, I'd think twice about it before believing an animal "changes color"...


----------



## Steph16 (Sep 26, 2011)

My bunny, Jacob, has changed colour. He started out white, but slowly he got little brown splotches in his fur. I describe it as he has run through a cloud of brown spray paint. 

So as they age, they do change a little bit, since they are constantly shedding and growing new fur. 

Yeah, would be a little nervous if my bunnies fur changed colour in one day.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Jelly ( a frosty) changed color alot. BUt that is kind of the nature of frosty's I know. Depending on time of year, season etc it changed a bit.
Ripley's 13-14 wks. now and his color is still changing alot. He's a pointed white though, some I know his points aren't done turning darker grey yet.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 26, 2011)

My minilop changes color slightly every time she sheds (chinchilla, sometimes more brown in it than others). My minisatain is pointed and her fur color is temperature sensitive. She's beautifully dark on her points when it is cooler and bleaches out in the summer. 

I know for a fact the rabbits are not switched because for both of them the changes happened with a shed and I could see the change gradual from day to day.


----------



## hillrise (Sep 26, 2011)

The otter turning "ginger"-y is probably sun bleaching (about the only way to avoid it on black rabbits is to keep them completely out of the sun and away from reflective surfaces).

As for the darker patch on the fox, that's probably from molting (or getting ready to). It's usually most obvious in agoutis which have bands of color on each hair. While rabbits are in molt, the order of their rings can be messed up for a while.

Most rabbits don't /really/ change color, but like us, they go through periods of being lighter or darker depending on how much sun there is (and for them, how warm it is).


----------

